# Any one seen the new 2014 women's bows?



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Really like the PSE premonition and the bowtech carbon rose. Still waiting to see Hoyt's lineup tomorrow and the rest will be interesting.

I have a draw length of 24" with my diamond rock but my brace height is 7". If I shoot a bow with a shorter brace height does that mean that the draw length will increase slightly?


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

The only actual ladies bow I have seen is the Mission Flare...Not impressed. I do see Bowtech has the Carbon Rose only saw a picture looks pretty sweet if you are into Bowtech. I would really like to shoot the new Bear Rumor I think just to see what it is all about as it has a pretty hefty price tag for a Bear ladies bow. I had the Bear Attack for awhile and it was a nice shooting bow. Just got my Hoyt Vicxen for a good deal and I love it. I'm thinking the Hoyt Carbon Spyder with Vicxen limbs may be killer...Of course I am Team Hoyt....


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

My personal opinion is to not get caught up in "ladies" bows. Find a bow that fits you and feels right!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh I don't disagree with that Jonell...I shot the Hoyt Spyder 34 this weekend and it was really nice. I also shot the Bowtech Experience again nice bow. They were just wondering about ladies bows. I still think no matter what Hoyt Bow I bought I'd throw the Vicxen limbs on it as I still like the way they look.


----------



## krisy10208 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks all of you. I also looked at the bowtech carbon rose and the hoyt carbon spider. Both bows will not be in my local shops till November. That gives time for mathews list to be out too.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

What do you ladies think of the PSE premonition and verge??


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Mathews will be coming out with a new one


----------



## krisy10208 (Sep 29, 2013)

JimmyP, is the new Mathews replacing the jewel?

I just looked at the mission flare. Also not impressed. It felt heavy in my hand.


----------



## mn_medic (Jul 31, 2012)

I really want to shoot the carbon spyder. Heck, I want to try them all. However, no dealers around here keep test bows in stock other than the youth & some of the ladies lines.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

mn medic I think the regular spyder shoots great... I too can't wait so the the Carbon Spyder, but not the price tag so much. LOL


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Not sure yet


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Do any of you know which would be the best out of all 3, the PSE verge, hoyt faktor or bowtech carbon rose? I like all 3 and need to be careful because I have a 24" draw length.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

FYI. Im told the Elite Spirt will not be available till December the earliest..


----------

